# Dallas Willard



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2005)

Can anyone tell me anything about him? Is he evangelical? He seems to be into "spiritual formation". I can't seem to figure him out.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 23, 2005)

I think he is a Dispensational antinomian.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2005)

But seriously...do you really think that?

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> But seriously...do you really think that?
> 
> [Edited on 8-23-2005 by turmeric]



Seriously - I think he was one of the major opponents of MacArthur' _Lordship Salvation_.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 23, 2005)

Isn't dispensational antinomian redundant?


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2005)

He talks a lot about being like Christ, about how we've all gotten hung up on how to get to heaven, I thought he was kind of legalistic though admittedly I can't figure him out...but then antinomians can be legalistic, I've seen 'em do it before!


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Isn't dispensational antinomian redundant?



No. Just ask Johnny Mac!


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



He'd say"Thems fightin' words, boy!"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought Dallas Willard was a reincarnation of Richard Foster.


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I thought Dallas Willard was a reincarnation of Richard Foster.



Yes, I think he's a Quaker.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Jonny Mac is an exception.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 23, 2005)

He is also soft on open-theism.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> He is also soft on open-theism.



I have a problem believing JM is soft on Open Theism. He isn't soft on to many issues. Even when he is wrong.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Aug 23, 2005)

In retrospect, having read Willard's Divine Conspiracy sometime before I was introduced to Reformed theology, I would say that he is antinomian in his outlook. 
It seems to me that all antinomians are by nature legalists as (I understand the term) -If they are sincere, they must require some kind of morality. But since they deny God's law as the only guide in defining that morality they HAVE to replace it with something usually some kind of a legalistic/pharisaical code or an indefinable and highly subjective and suspect "following the Holy Spirit" that defies any categorization or objective standard.


----------



## raderag (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



I think he meant Dallas Willard.


----------



## raderag (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> He talks a lot about being like Christ, about how we've all gotten hung up on how to get to heaven, I thought he was kind of legalistic though admittedly I can't figure him out...but then antinomians can be legalistic, I've seen 'em do it before!



Yes, they preach the law applies to Christians when it comes to rewards. Charles Stanley said that the "weeping and gnasing of teeth" verses apply to the Christian when in heavan at the judgment seat of Christ. 

[Edited on 8-23-2005 by raderag]


----------



## heartoflesh (Aug 23, 2005)

I bought "Divine Conspiracy" when it came out, and I didn't get too far with it until I came to a section where he became very critical of justification being an imputed righteousness. Apparently Willard believes we earn it somehow. I put the book down at that point. I don't have the book anymore-- perhaps if someone who does could dig up the quote, it was near the beginning.


----------



## raderag (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> I bought "Divine Conspiracy" when it came out, and I didn't get too far with it until I came to a section where he became very critical of justification being an imputed righteousness. Apparently Willard believes we earn it somehow. I put the book down at that point. I don't have the book anymore-- perhaps if someone who does could dig up the quote, it was near the beginning.



The non-reformed view is that faith is imputed for righteousness, and therefore sanctification is by faith. The problem is that justification is based on the quality of faith rather than the object of such. This fits perfectly in the dispensational paradigm where the OT saints were "tested by works." Regardless, many Dispensationalists believe in the imputed righteousness of Christ.


----------



## Robin (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Can anyone tell me anything about him? Is he evangelical? He seems to be into "spiritual formation". I can't seem to figure him out.



add to Fred's input: mystic

(a former teacher of mine...)

Robin


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raderag_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> ...



Now that I can believe. Very easily.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks, guys! Life is short, I don't need another trip to Dispie/Perfectionland! I'll avoid this dude!


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 23, 2005)

I meant Dallas Willard.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Aug 23, 2005)

If I remember correctly, he was Bahnsen's Thesis advisor while he was getting his PhD at USC in the mid 70s. Small world isn't it.


----------

